
Flip-thinking: the new buzz word sweeping the US - Telegraph - jaybol
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/businessclub/7996379/Daniel-Pinks-Think-Tank-Flip-thinking-the-new-buzz-word-sweeping-the-US.html
======
tswicegood
I wonder how long we go until there's flip-thinking in the cloud -- "use bare
metal, it's retro and might make you faster..." :-)

